# Gelatine recipies for normal prosthetics and zombie skin.



## Undeadvoodoomonkey

Glad I had so much positive feedback on my zombie thread thanks to all who replied. As I promised I would post the recipies used. I started a new thread to keep things more streamlined but I will link the two threads together to make it easier to find later on. Here is the link to the first zombie thread. http://hauntforum.com/showthread.php?goto=newpost&t=7190

The first recipie is a standard formula used for making prosthetics if you have ever bought "gel fx" this is somthing like that just WAY less expensive.

100 grams sorbitol
100 grams glycerine
20-30 grams gelatine (300 bloom, an industral grade)
water based makeup or powdered makeup for color.
pinch of red rayon flocking
mix a small amount of zinc oxide with some sorbital or glycerine and add this to you mix for opacity about a 1/2-1 gram
wait till all the gelatine apsorbs the liquids before melting, overnight if you have time.
Heat in microwave for 1 1/2-2 mins intervals mixing well inbetween cooking times. Don't allow mixture to boil or foam. If you have to let it cool down some to keep it from bubbling do so. when all the gelatine crystals are melted it's ready to pour. spray a light coat of pam cooking spray or brush a light coat of vasaline or caster oil onto you positive and negative molds. Pour in your gelatine and clamp or stand on your closed mold. depending on your thickness it should be set in 1/2- to a few hours. Demold carefuly leaving it in the negative side of the mold. Try to leave the flashing on the piece this will give you something to hold during the application and keep your edges from rolling under. While still in the mold use 99% alcohol to clean the release off the back of your prosthetic or this wiil keep it from sticking to the skin. Before gluing it down you need to brush a barrier on the backside to keep sweat from disolveing it. Use prosaide or telesis or spirit gum first then a layer on the face where the piece will sit. Press in place working from the center out, use a little witch hazel to disolve your edges and remove the flashing. Lightly powder and color with makeup. This recipie can also be used directly on the skin to buildup burns and scars *OBVIOUSLY* let it cool down to a safe tempature before using. Here is a picture to see some of this stuff in action, I find it easier to color than foam latex because it's translucent plus you can get a very close color match to your skin type. It is not as durable as foam and does not do well on hot sweaty days so be sure to use it in the right places.










This is the formula for the brush-on zombie skin.
8 cups of water
1300 grams of glycerine
1000 grams of sorbitol
10 packs of surgell (for jam making)
400 grams gelatine
Same mixing and melting instructions as above, but I leave it without color or zinc oxide.
When it's melted and cooled down to a safe tempature, use a brush to carefully brush a layer onto the area you want zombiefied, when it's set paint on some adhesive (prosaide/spirit gum/telesis) anywhere you want your latex to stick, if you want rolled up peeling skin, leave those areas with no glue. Stipple two layers of latex ontop of your gelatine and paint with makeup. Here is the photo again to see an example.










Here is some more links to help understand the process and find the materials needed.

http://www.sapsema.org/gelatin2.html
http://www.fxwarehouse.info/Merchan...n=PROD&Product_Code=G12&Category_Code=Gelatin
http://www.alconeco.com/products/ems_gore_makeup/scars_sweat_tears/paramount_300_bloom_gelatin
http://www.chembargains.com/inactive-chemical-supplies-11121.php
http://www.chemindustry.com/mostpop/terms/sorbitol.html


----------



## Sickie Ickie

Very detailed and well done.Thanks for sharing, Monkey.


----------



## MacabreManor

I thought the hand was a constructed. Not a real hand with makeup. Thank you for clearing that up and for the recipe. It will go into my vault immediately!


----------



## Undeadvoodoomonkey

Sorry I should have been more clear in my first thread, it's fixed now.  You could do this for a prop hand but it would not last forever, gelatine is not very durable. Latex and tissue/cotton or acrylics would be a better option, or do this zombie makeup _then_ mold your real arm for your zombie prop.


----------



## playfx

One nice thing about gelatine is most everything can be found at the local drug store or supermart, and if you mess up while molding with it you can reheat it and start over. In a pinch I have washed the makeup off old prothetics and reused the gelatine with very little problems.

Nice makeup work by the way! You should really show your halloween costume from last yr. (thats my all time favorite).


----------



## Holyhabanero

That's great!! Thanks so much. I just want to clarify something. Can the industrial grade gelatin and sorbitol be found at most pharmacies?


----------



## Undeadvoodoomonkey

Sadly no most drug stores only carry glycerine, you might get lucky at a large bakery supply place. The links I posted will get you the goods (no I'm not affiliated with any of them). One of the links leads you to a site with more how-tos and formulas useing Knox brand gelatine found in most food stores.

Playfx- Nice reminder on the reuse, I should have mentioned that. I'll get around to posting those pics but I just got here and am still learning the ropes on this site. I had a good time doing that makeup, thanks for the props!


----------



## Holyhabanero

Undeadvoodoomonkey said:


> Sadly no most drug stores only carry glycerine, you might get lucky at a large bakery supply place. The links I posted will get you the goods (no I'm not affiliated with any of them). One of the links leads you to a site with more how-tos and formulas useing Knox brand gelatine found in most food stores.


Thanks for the links. I overlooked them in your original post.


----------



## One of the Devils Rejects

Thanks for the information, this is great


----------



## Sickie Ickie

I love that more make-up people are joining.


----------



## AzKittie74

I can do a really good job at killing myself or others with around the house makeup but WOW!! what you did is AMAZING! Great job!!


----------

